

Why I Don't Work In Information Security - twampss
http://al3x.net/2008/12/31/why-not-infosec.html

======
thwarted
Security starts at home. Twitter avoids the security pissing match all
together by not providing remote keys for users to give to third-party sites,
encouraging the distribution of passwords, which should be private.

